# cantaloupe seeds



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 25, 2017)

ok, so seeds from things like cantaloupe, pumpkins, melons, honeydews, even old tomatoes can be grown in your open air enclosure: after eating the berries - just burry the seeds in your tortoise enclosure in a few weeks you will have a lovely growth that your torts will love to munch on, for like one day, little lawn-mowers waste not - want not


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 26, 2017)

Tomatoes are not good for tortoises, the green leaves and stems are toxic and the fruit too high in sugars. 
Melon greens are okay in small amounts. 
Broad leafed weeds are better.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 26, 2017)

I feed those items to the tortoises without de-seeding. The seeds seem to help in digestion.


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2017)

the Turtle Shepherd said:


> ok, so seeds from things like cantaloupe, pumpkins, melons, honeydews, even old tomatoes can be grown in your open air enclosure: after eating the berries - just burry the seeds in your tortoise enclosure in a few weeks you will have a lovely growth that your torts will love to munch on, for like one day, little lawn-mowers waste not - want not



Advising people to plant tomatoes in their enclosures is some very bad advice, given how toxic the leaves and stems are.

The concept is sound, but people should be cautious about what they are planting. I do this with pumpkin seeds and other squashes.


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 26, 2017)

ok, no tomatoes for your tortoises, though my sulcata will eat them once a year when the vines are dead and dry he will munch on the stems, not because he is every hungry, he is a well spoiled young rascal, it is said that they just sometimes like to chew on old vines, perhaps it feels good because they do not graze as much as they should, i do not think they ate the old vines but definitely gnawed on it, as for young seedlings, they do not usually make it past one inch, they get trampled, so no, i do not grow tomatoes in the enclosure, it all came out wrong. i mean my tort is a buffalo, vegetation does not last long, he gets tired of his food being served i guess sometimes and plucking a little cantaloupe seedling makes feel WILD! lol, who knows what he thinks
I have read that both turtles and tortoise are known to play a key role in seed dispersion, which i have observed in my very own small wildlife reserve in the back they will eat some seeds and then i find them far from where i left them, growing. apparently once it goes through their system it softens the seed shell and warms it up, so pretty much it starts growing once swallowed and once it it is passed - it is ready to grow in the cacoon of its own fertilizer. so there you go, torts and turts are super important in growing future forests


----------

